# N-Apecs vs Winex Limbs



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

A few months back I bought a pair of N-Apecs limbs, and in my opinion they're great limbs. But I thought that I'd go ahead and let you all in on some testing that I've been doing between the aforementioned limbs and my Winex limbs. I found the results interesting. 

The set up (critical components):
25" RH X-Factor Riser
Both sets of Limbs - Medium 42#
Arrows - 29.5" (tip to groove) MK II 550's with 100 gn points and spin wings
Sting - custom 14 strand dynaflight 97
Beiter Plunger
AAE/Cavalier Champion II arrow rest
Brace height (string to plunger button) = 9" - 0 tiller

The testing:

First off, I started testing with 110 gn points in my arrows, N Apecs only. I was getting 210 FPS at 9 1/4" brace height. Dropping 1/8" brace height, I picked up 1 FPS. I finally settled at 9" and averaged 212 FPS.

My arrows were still tuning a hair weak, so I took another 10 gn. out of the points and settled at 100 gn. I went back to the chono today, and averaged 214 FPS. I was hoping for more speed, but got what I expected based on the 10 gn reduction. Now, at my draw length, and limb setting, I'm pulling 45.5 lbs. And this is where it gets interesting.

After shooting several ends through the chrono, I decided to put my Winex limbs on and check everything out. This would give me a very good comparison between the two sets of limbs. The draw weight, as expected between two equally weighted limbs of the same manufacturer, was identical throught the clicker. 45.5 lbs. With the same brace height, and all other settings identical, I shot through the chrono. I averaged 214 FPS. Exactly the same as N-Apecs.

To be completely fair, I should have expected this, since I received the new limbs in the beginning of the indoor season. I didn't even have to change my sight settings, but I was shooting 500 gn 2114's. I did expect to notice a few FPS difference on my sub 300 gn MK II's between the two limbs, but there was none.

Now, I'm not skilled enough to be able to reap the benefit of a more stable limb, if that is in fact the case regarding the N Apecs. My scores and shooting have been pretty consistent since I purchased the new limbs. So I can't say that one limb is more stable than the other. But I can say that the Apecs do feel and sound a little snappier. Both limbs draw smoothly, and both draw more smoothly than the Inno's that I've shot. (I have not owned or been able to test Inno limbs)

So in the end, I must say that I was slightly surprised at just how similar the two limbs shoot and feel. And for the $100 price difference...it's hard to beat the Winex limbs. And now that I've chrono'd both sets, I have a level of comfort with my back ups that I didn't have before.

So for anyone out there looking into some quality W&W limbs...I hope that you found this as interesting as I did.

Gig'em


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Gig'em,

I think that's GREAT!

Thanks for taking the time to share that with us!

Ray


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

It is very very difficult to compare limbs to limbs, but of course the only real way to do it is to compare them on the same riser and set up, with same arrows at the same poundage. This gives you comparison in efficiency, as I have explained in THA, but not on the other so called "forgiveness -consistency" parameter, that has no way to be measured.... yet. 
Basically W&W has at present 4 type of limbs almost at same level of speed, that are Winex, Inno, n-Apecs and Apecs Prime. They announced more than one year ago that Winex limbs were going to be discontinued, but then they found that more and more archers were still preferring Winex to Inno limbs, so they kept them in production, and even put them in the 2009 line. 
Then, they came with the new nano carbon and new cores of the Apecs limbs. But, words by Mr. Park Kyung Rae, top level archers are going to prefer Apecs Prime over n-Apecs, they said.
Basically I have to comment that this is becoming true, despite the fact that the "commercial" side of the world has preferred to distribute n-Apecs instead of Apecs Prime. 
n-Apecs are very very similar to Inno Power limbs in terms of speed and general feeling, while Winex remains the top in terms of torsional stability.
Then, Apecs prime are giving the advantages of wood core (yes, advantages..) with the speed of the Winex or better. They may be the final solution in the choice. In the mean time, I don't think that goint for any of the four will give any trouble to average archer.
Anyhow, my son went to Poland with n-Apex and Winex limbs, then has used Winex for the competition. But now he is using Apecs Prime only outdoor...


----------



## OutPerformed (Jan 20, 2009)

So we are still waiting for Win & Win to come out with combination of best features of last three generations.

I would like to have a pair which consists of these features:

New apecs line carbon(from Carbon Express) layered 45 degree(like in Inno) with honeycomb core. Border style curve with extreme recurve action would be nice also. OK and lets add durability of Winact limbs. :shade:

Comments?


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

OutPerformed said:


> Comments?


There are nine pictures in this Flickr photoset of a Border Black Douglas limb with a sixteen-year old (at the time they were taken) recurve shape and cross-carbon layer (which they started using circa 1998) compared with a Winex limb.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/727959731/in/set-72157600664159545/

Offered for your viewing pleasure, without comment.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

OutPerformed said:


> So we are still waiting for Win & Win to come out with combination of best features of last three generations.
> 
> I would like to have a pair which consists of these features:
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me 

Ray


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

John K said:


> There are nine pictures in this Flickr photoset of a Border Black Douglas limb with a sixteen-year old (at the time they were taken) recurve shape and cross-carbon layer (which they started using circa 1998) compared with a Winex limb.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/727959731/in/set-72157600664159545/
> 
> Offered for your viewing pleasure, without comment.


Hey John,

Do you know what riser that is with the Border limbs in those last pics?

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## RHC (Jul 5, 2006)

Vittorio
Could you please explain the advantages of a wood core?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

OutPerformed said:


> So we are still waiting for Win & Win to come out with combination of best features of last three generations.
> 
> I would like to have a pair which consists of these features:
> 
> ...


I'd like best limbs to combine:
- Speed of n-Apecs limbs
- Torsional stability of Focus limbs 
- Limbs curve of Nishizawa 2880
- Shooting consistency of 1996 Border Carbon wood limbs
- Durability of Winact carbon limbs

Infor me if someone will be able to combine such features in one single pair of limbs...


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

Ray - it's an Avalon. The owner had sent it up for Border to check over as his bow (with HEX-Vs) kept destringing after several shots. It turned out the limb pockets were shifting as he shot, causing the bow to creep further out of line until the string slipped off the side of the limb tip as it returned to bracing height. As I recall, they advised him of the issue and he used threadlock glue on the limb pocket adjusters to solve the problem.

That's Sid Jnr drawing the bow. He also draws two 45lb flatbows at once, right and left handed, just because he can.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

John K said:


> Ray - it's an Avalon. The owner had sent it up for Border to check over as his bow (with HEX-Vs) kept destringing after several shots. It turned out the limb pockets were shifting as he shot, causing the bow to creep further out of line until the string slipped off the side of the limb tip as it returned to bracing height. As I recall, they advised him of the issue and he used threadlock glue on the limb pocket adjusters to solve the problem.
> 
> That's Sid Jnr drawing the bow. He also draws two 45lb flatbows at once, right and left handed, just because he can.


Thanks...I thought it was Hoyt...but I wasn't sure. Do you have an opinion or have you heard opinions on how the Avalon riser compares to an Inno riser?

Beautiful bow...either way.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry Ray, I haven't shot either of them and there are others much better qualified to compare risers than I. I do know that people with Avalon Plus risers rarely let go of them.


----------

